# A baseball cap with bangs???



## Sirithlonn (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm really interested in getting bangs again like this,

go here: http://www.kbeckinsale.net/video.php and scroll down to TV SHOWS - (first one) David Letterman Show - The Aviator Promotion

I'm a bit of a chicken about it though, I mean if it doesn't look good on me. I have a slightly round face so it's good, like to have my side part to kind of "take away" some of the roundness by my forehead.... if you know what I mean???

If I'm brave enough, if I still want this, I'll get it done next year during Spring Break.

Also, one more question is if it would look all right to have a baseball cap overtop? (because I wear one a lot).

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(p.s.) if the link doesn't work, go here: www.kbeckinsale.net and click on "Multimedia" then go down to VIDEO. Then, scroll down to TV SHOWS and click on the first one. It should be a David Letterman - The Aviator Promotion.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 27, 2005)

I think her bangs looked cute! It will also help your face look less round. I think it would also look cute with a hat, being they are on the side.... you just want to make sure you keep your forhead clean because the hat pressing the hair against your forehead can cause breakouts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sirithlonn (Dec 28, 2005)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks! I really want to get this done, but I need a picture of the side and front when I get it cut. (I'm always worried that if I don't get a picture of the cut I want, the hairdresser and I might have two different ideas of what I want... if you know what I mean? So I'm not sure how to get a picture off of that video.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

